# Separation Anxiety- Has anyone used the Malena DeMartini "Mission Possible" online course?



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I've not, but she evidently did a on-demand video for the Fenzi Dog Sports Academy Pet Dog Training program. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - LS230: Dog Separation Anxiety Solutions: Top 10 Key Elements I know that FDSA wouldn't have had her if she didn't use effective, positive based methods.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It can and it will get better. Have faith. 

I would continue researching certified behaviourists. Many are working remotely right now, so geography need not be an issue. Cast a wide net. Ideally you’d want someone who will consult with you and then personalize a plan. No reason why this can’t be done via Zoom and email.

Not sure what exactly that quoted price is covering, but it is waaaay higher than anything I saw while researching a behaviourist for Peggy.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I highly recommend this book:

I'll Be Home Soon by Patricia McConnell. 

I followed her recommendations with the exception that I found it helpful to use cue word when I left to signal dog wasn't to try and get to me, and also to not crate Annie while I was gone and instead switch to using a room. I worked on crate comfort while I was gone much later (I had a dog who was panicking at being left in a crate). I also found giving food when I left backfired. She quickly decided eating tasty things was stressful as it was a sign I was leaving, so stopped eating 

It took about 3 weeks for me to work on it, and I am still careful to this day. McConnell says it may take 8+ weeks. The biggest change and challenge was arranging that she would not be left alone at all for a full week, and that she was only left alone for limited amounts of time and not every day for the following 2 weeks. This meant Annie went to doggy daycare, I ordered food for pickup, I brought her with me on errands and left her in the car, took her out with me to do the garbage, etc. You need to be prepared to do this for several weeks. 

For more serious cases, it may be weeks of making sure the dog doesn't get stressed out by being left alone. After cortisol levels are lower and the dog stops constantly worrying that you might be leaving (a week for us) you start introducing tiny tiny steps towards leaving, breaking down and removing the stress of holding keys, grabbing a coat, shoes, touching the door handle, etc. I actually had to start just with desensitizing to walking near the top of the stairs! The real trick was going very very slowly and in tiny steps, never getting to the point where my dog showed any more than mild distress, and waiting until she wasn't showing any signs of distress from what I was doing before I added the next step in. Tiny steps, super casual through the day... Touch keys as you walk by. Touch coats as you walk by. One step down the stairs and turn and keep on going down the hall... Etc. The smaller the steps I took, the less I let her be stressed, the faster the progress. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Since she can be calm in her crate while your there, I feel you will eventually get there when your not. I'd move from room to room and not not to her while in crate so she still thinks our there. Also rattling of keys going in and out several times will help too. But don't talk to her while she is in the crate. No hello I'm back no goodbye. When you open the crate don't do it immediately when you get in walk around some gong back and forth. In time she will stay settled as she doesn't realize your comings and goings. The book by Patricia McConnell is very good and each step does take weeks. What you end up with is managing your dogs separation anxiety, it probably will be there but your managing it.


----------



## PecheythePoo (Feb 9, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> It can and it will get better. Have faith.
> 
> I would continue researching certified behaviourists. Many are working remotely right now, so geography need not be an issue. Cast a wide net. Ideally you’d want someone who will consult with you and then personalize a plan. No reason why this can’t be done via Zoom and email.
> 
> Not sure what exactly that quoted price is covering, but it is waaaay higher than anything I saw while researching a behaviourist for Peggy.


Thanks! This is helpful. I’ll keep a look out for behaviorists outside of my home state. Did you end up finding one to work with Peggy?


----------



## PecheythePoo (Feb 9, 2021)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I highly recommend this book:
> 
> I'll Be Home Soon by Patricia McConnell.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this! I will get the book. Yes, I’ve noticed she has gotten more comfortable with certain “leaving steps”, which makes me feel optimistic! She used to come running whenever I opened the door to the mud room (where my laundry machines are), but now barely bats an eye at that and only reacts if I jingle keys or open the door to the outside. 

I appreciate hearing about your experience! It makes me hopeful we will get there soon.

I asked about the course rather than for book recs just because for me, it is helpful to have a more interactive program to follow. I personally thrive with a support network. So I’m interested in working with someone, or taking a course, rather than only reading a book on my own, so that I can have additional real time support as it happens.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

PecheythePoo said:


> Thanks! This is helpful. I’ll keep a look out for behaviorists outside of my home state. Did you end up finding one to work with Peggy?


I did! I’ll message you.


----------

